# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Hyles livornica.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días como por lo que se ve estamos en el tiempo de las mariposas y me estoy aprovechando, esta la he fotografiado de noche, junto a una farola es  hyles livornica polilla rayada es de la familia Sphingidae .
La mariposa esta aposada en mi pantalón.

Subo el enlace para mas info, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyles_livornica.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué frialdad! Fotografiarla encima de tu pantalón es tener la cámara cerca, la tranquilidad necesaria para no asustarla y eso de tomar dos puntos distintos muy difícil, mucho. Enhorabuena frfmfrfm.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que feas son...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
¿Por casualidad no sabréis por qué sueltan ese polvillo blanco?

----------


## Luján

El polvillo blanco les cubre las alas y les facilita el vuelo. Por eso, cuando las tocas y te lo llevas, dejan de poder volar en condiciones.

Al menos eso es lo que he oído.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañero por vuestras opiniones, perdiguera sobre las fotos las hago con el móvil siempre lo llevo en el bolsillo, solo tuve que cambiar la perspectiva, no es difícil solo hay que ser muy pesaoo y ir fijándote en todas las tontería que nadie normal se fija, je, je.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros subo una foto más de esa misma noche, esta la realice sobre el muro donde estaba la farola, las alas no salen muy bien debido a que las tenía en movimiento.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

